

Bleep by Bittorent - vqc
http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/09/17/bittorrent-bleep-alpha-goes-public-introduces-mac-and-android-apps/

======
Zaphot
As long as it's not opensource there is no reason to trust it.

------
darkstar999
Just like Sync, their product that competes with dropbox, I can't really trust
it since it's closed source.

~~~
synthos
Private, secure communication... Until we're subpoena'd.

